# FREE TESTING OF OUR SKILS www.bet-on-fixed-match.we.bs



## bet-fixed (Mar 15, 2009)

www.bet-on-fixed-match.we.bs team is profesional betting help service. We suggest you good and safe information about sport betting about possible fixed matches worldwide. Our team is composed from few, well known world tipsters . 

Our tips are based on various types of information, from the insider tips coming directly from clubs, related to the composition of teams, injured players, sending-offs, financial difficulties, current condition and form of teams, statistics of their performance over a period of time,  transfers – all the way to confidential information that we obtain from our insiders in the betting mafia which, in any case, is responsible for 90% of the fixing of the matches that we select for all our tips -  special, super special and V.I.P special tips! 

How we work ? 

We will give you one insider or fixed game FOR FREE you will not pay for this information in advance.  

Our FREE TEST INFO is from 75 to 85 % sucess rate with guarantie. 

If you are pleased with our prediction and you want premium VIP services with 95 -99 % of success guarantied,  that tips are only 200 euros. You will pay 100 euros in advance and 100 euros after the game. 

All of our VIP advices are with odds above 2 so you can double your stake. 

ARCHIEVES RECORDS 2008-2009 

You can check out all of our past records on this link ARCHIEVES 2008-2009 . All our tips -  special, super special and V.I.P special tips! 

We also often give FREE PUBLIC matches on forums like sport punters infront of the 5000 witneses, so you can check our past records. Our post are not changed , they are given before the matches and they are original .  

Where to get info ... contact ? 

Just add us on your MSN - namesteneutakmice@hotmail.com. We are giving info online from our MSN . CONTACT MSN 

How to pay for our services ? 

Via mooneybookers or you can pay to our Bank account. For more info contact us on our MSN namesteneutakmice@hotmail.com or our email za_maki@yahoo.com more info clik here HOW TO PAY ? 

PRICES 2008-2009 

You can check out all of our prices on this link PRICES 

We also have FREE HELP for betting on our links HOT ODDS  

FREE DROPING ODDS AND BLOCKED MATCHES  

So if you are interested please visit our web site and test our skills for free.

Regards


----------

